# I declare Shenanigans on the concept of SURGE



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

So I'm in a small town...
I have the Pax App open.
My wife has the Pax App open.
I am offline.
NO CARS AVAILABLE displayed in app.










Surging in Harrisburg (nearby)










Yes it does SURGE here frequently.
So why not THIS MORNING in the middle of a SNOW STORM?
LYFT is sending continual pings from 20+ minutes away.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> So I'm in a small town...
> I have the Pax App open.
> My wife has the Pax App open.
> I am offline.
> ...


Same thing In Indy yesterday....lyft 650%... all rides were no prime time 30 minutes Away... uber on the other hand


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I bet Uber was surging, just not paying surge to the driver. They do that now.


----------

